# Problem mit meinem Notebook (Compaq presario CQ56)



## Obelixpp (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine frage. Undzwar habe ich mir letztens das Compaq Presario CQ56-103EG gekauft. Ich habe nun Windows 7 32 Bit darauf installiert.
Es läuft auch alles soweit super, nur habe ich eine frage in manchen Datenblättern wird erwähnt das dieses Modell Bluetooth hat, in anderen wird es wiederum nicht aufgeführt.
Jetzt wollte ich einfach fragen wie kann ich mir jetzt sicher sein ob es Bluetooth hat oder nicht. Im Gerätemanager weiß ich auch nicht genau worunter es stehen würde. Meine W-lankarte wurde z.b. auch erst angezeigt als ich den richtigen Treiber von der HP Seite installiert hatte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Obelix


----------



## billythekitt (4. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du keine Hardware mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen mehr in dem Gerätemanager drin hast hast du keins ansonsten unter USB oder Bluetooth zufinden.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

das ist meist modellabhängig. selbst unter den modellen gitbs es wieder unterschiedliche konfigurationen.
ich hatte auch einen acer aspire. da stand zwar bluetooth und infrarot, aber dahinter modellabhägig


----------



## Obelixpp (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, ich hatte es eigentlich auch nicht erwartet. Nur jetzt durch Zufall hatte ich es in einem Datenblatt gesehen. Hätte ich auch sehr gewundert bei dem Preis dann noch Bluetooth.

Ich denke dann kann hier geschlossen werden.


----------

